# Looking for Candy



## ldlp111 (9 March 2011)

Not me but old owner is looking for her old pony......

The mare has a freezemark which is a good start to trace her hopefully (LD52) I have emailed the company that branded her also.

Desciption: 'Candy', approx 14.1 Palomino mare, welsh cross - possibly TB. Would be roughly 20-21 years old now, although at the time i sold her as 17 she was very high spirited and forward going to ride so certainly didnt act her age! Quite a stroppy mare at times, liked to pull faces at me but never spiteful or dangerous. Has a scar on the inside of her left hind leg on the hock, and a scar running on to her coronet band/hoof on one of her front feet. Had fairly flat feet. I sold her to a dealer (last resort at the time due to circumstances) who was then based at 'Remstead Stud' and they ran a sort of pony holiday trekking company rather than offering stud services- im not sure if this business still exists as the website they used to have doesnt seem to exist now. 

Im desperate to find her as obviously she is getting on in years and id love to see her again, any news good or bad would be appreciated as ive never given up hope of finding her!

I also lost most of my photographs of Candy which were saved to a portable hard drive, ive attached one of the few i have left. I have some photos that could be scanned onto a computer if the one ive given isnt good enough.







Thanks


----------



## cally6008 (9 March 2011)

Equine Details - CANDY
Date of Birth	
Gender	Female
Colour	Palomino
Height	147cm
Breed	Unknown
Submitted by	Horse Passport Agency Ltd
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

Horse Passport Agency Ltd
Tel: 0870 2418263
www.horsepassportagency.co.uk


----------



## ldlp111 (9 March 2011)

I think she already tried contacting passport company


----------



## cally6008 (9 March 2011)

Owner thinks Candy was possibly sold to Dorset area in January 2007


----------



## ldlp111 (9 March 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Owner thinks Candy was possibly sold to Dorset area in January 2007
		
Click to expand...

 How did you know that?


----------



## cally6008 (9 March 2011)

I used Google and found the advert for Candy on the HorseTrace website


----------



## ldlp111 (9 March 2011)

ah very clever


----------



## jenniaddams (10 March 2011)

I knew a 14.1hh palomino mare called Candy. Looked very similar. Was fairly forward going. She was bought as a teenagers ride but she didn't click with the girl and she was sold on. She was sold on to someone else in Scotland. I don't have any pictures of her as she was, but she was happy and healthy when I saw her. And I think she went on to be a fun pony for a young teenager. Sorry it's not much...may not even be the same pony, but it she seemed to fit your description reasonably well. It was around 3 years ago that I knew her, so that may help you work out if it could have been her.


----------



## Ellemoo (15 December 2011)

Still looking for my girl, someone must know her!


----------



## Ellemoo (10 January 2012)

bump


----------



## Mustangsally21 (11 January 2012)

I originally posted this...

The Candy i am looking for looks very similar to the mare in the photo... Although as i remember a little chunkier. Although age etc would match up well. She was sold in the Herefordshire area in about 2002/3 and im really interested to know if anyone knows of her current whereabouts... or if this is indeed the same horse! 
I remember her to be incredibly forward going, but safe and practically bombproof... She had a bit of an attitude and could be headshy when it came to taking her bridle on and off... She also didnt load onto trailers or lorries very well. I

If anyone has any information, i'd love an update! Thanks!


----------



## Ellemoo (13 January 2012)

bump


----------



## Ellemoo (20 January 2012)

bump


----------



## Ellemoo (26 January 2012)

bump... losing hope


----------



## lialls (26 January 2012)

Where abouts in the Hereford area?  I'm from North Herefordshire but havn't heard or seen her.


----------



## Ellemoo (30 January 2012)

buuuuump


----------



## Ellemoo (4 March 2012)

Bumping
Also, it was 2008 that i sold her, not 2007 as earlier post said!


----------



## ghostie (12 March 2012)

have you tried emailing her photo to Dorset pony clubs? You never know, someone may recognise her


----------



## FionaM12 (12 March 2012)

jenniaddams said:



			I knew a 14.1hh palomino mare called Candy. Looked very similar. Was fairly forward going. She was bought as a teenagers ride but she didn't click with the girl and she was sold on. She was sold on to someone else in Scotland. I don't have any pictures of her as she was, but she was happy and healthy when I saw her. And I think she went on to be a fun pony for a young teenager. Sorry it's not much...may not even be the same pony, but it she seemed to fit your description reasonably well. It was around 3 years ago that I knew her, so that may help you work out if it could have been her.
		
Click to expand...

OP have you contacted the jenniaddams for more details? I know it seems unlikely she moved as far as Scotland, but then I bought my mare, aged 17, from hundreds of miles away, so sometimes they do get moved away. 

Perhaps if Jenniaddams could give you the name of those people, or even someone who knew them, you could get more info/a photo of that mare and see if it's your Candy.


----------



## LittleWildOne (12 March 2012)

I've just been looking on FB at photos of a mare where I keep mine. She looks very, very similar to Candy, so much that I had to check, double check and treble check the markings.
Penny, is a similar height and build, has an almost identical blaze, but no white on her lower lip and no socks. I really thought it could be Candy until I scrutinised the markings. Same shade of palomino too ! 
Sorry, I hope you find Candy


----------



## FionaM12 (12 March 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			I've just been looking on FB at photos of a mare where I keep mine. She looks very, very similar to Candy, so much that I had to check, double check and treble check the markings.
Penny, is a similar height and build, has an almost identical blaze, but no white on her lower lip and no socks. I really thought it could be Candy until I scrutinised the markings. Same shade of palomino too ! 
Sorry, I hope you find Candy 

Click to expand...

Candy has a freezemark, LD52 so is very recognisable. Join the Facebook group please!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/groups/355741137804422/


----------



## LittleWildOne (12 March 2012)

Will do 
I've not been close enough to the palomino at our yard to check for a freezemark, they're in 100 acres.
She lives out so IF it happened to be Candy, a freezemark wouldn't easily show up on a pale palomino winter coat. I WILL check though  Do you know if the freezemark is on her back, neck or shoulder ?
(Penny can be difficult to catch so it might take time to check for a freezemark).


----------



## LittleWildOne (12 March 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			Will do 
I've not been close enough to the palomino at our yard to check for a freezemark, they're in 100 acres.
She lives out so IF it happened to be Candy, a freezemark wouldn't easily show up on a pale palomino winter coat. I WILL check though  *Do you know if the freezemark is on her back, neck or shoulder ?*
(Penny can be difficult to catch so it might take time to check for a freezemark).
		
Click to expand...

Just requested to join the FB page and notice that the freezemark is on her left shoulder  rolleyes: is at myself for being thick ).


----------



## Ellemoo (14 March 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			Will do 
I've not been close enough to the palomino at our yard to check for a freezemark, they're in 100 acres.
She lives out so IF it happened to be Candy, a freezemark wouldn't easily show up on a pale palomino winter coat. I WILL check though  Do you know if the freezemark is on her back, neck or shoulder ?
(Penny can be difficult to catch so it might take time to check for a freezemark).
		
Click to expand...

Hi, have you managed to check this mares freezemark yet?? Also- must be a palomino mare thing- candy was a nightmare to catch aswell!!


----------



## Purple Duck (19 March 2012)

I know this mare is just under 14.1 but I think that leg markings are pretty close xXx

http://www.equineadverts.co.uk/-1/16/131/46349_13_3hh_pretty_palomino_mare.html


----------



## FionaM12 (21 March 2012)

Purple Duck said:



			I know this mare is just under 14.1 but I think that leg markings are pretty close xXx

http://www.equineadverts.co.uk/-1/16/131/46349_13_3hh_pretty_palomino_mare.html

Click to expand...

Ellemoo has confirmed that this isn't Candy.


----------



## Ellemoo (24 April 2012)

bump


----------



## Ellemoo (20 July 2012)

Bumping for new members


----------



## LittleWildOne (25 July 2012)

Ellemoo said:



			Hi, have you managed to check this mares freezemark yet?? Also- must be a palomino mare thing- candy was a nightmare to catch aswell!! 

Click to expand...

Hi Ellemoo

Sorry, the palomino mare I know is not Candy.
This one doesn't have a freezemark, sorry.
I hope you manage to find her.


----------



## Ellemoo (11 February 2013)

Bumping for new members


----------

